# what is sluith used for in drywall construction



## Bwall (Jun 18, 2011)

what is sluith used for in drywall


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Bwall said:


> what is sluith used for in drywall


It's used to make sure your screws don't go in backwards and to prevent your boards from turning inside out. Glad I could help.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Bwall said:


> what is sluith used for in drywall


The mystical sluith seen crossing one's path after working 48 hours without sleep. Doith see sluith without sleep?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Isn't that what Sherlock Holmes was? A sluith?:detective:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you panning for gold or sifting your bag of 90 ?:blink:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Isn't that what Sherlock Holmes was? A sluith?:detective:


 No, that's sleuth.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> No, that's sleuth.


"That's sleuth" is what my son said when he lost his two front teeth and was ready to lose another.

I should have done what any moderately resourceful person would have done and use the interwebs to find out what I really meant :whistling2:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I use it to invert gravity:thumbsup: I could not do high ceilings without it since the pillheads stole my scaffold for scrap money. But don't use TOO much or you'll create a wormhole and you DON'T need Scorpius running loose on your job!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

OK! What Is Sluith used for in drywall . Better yet ,,, What Is sluith? or sleuth used for in drywall?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> I use it to invert gravity:thumbsup: I could not do high ceilings without it since the pillheads stole my scaffold for scrap money. But don't use TOO much or you'll create a wormhole and you DON'T need Scorpius running loose on your job!


You just need a cape ,,, for those high ceilings.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

spottin screws:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> spottin screws:whistling2:


Ah...I see, It's an enhancement substance that makes you more aware. Then you can spot things you've missed.


----------

